
Ask HN: What's your vision of everyday tech 50 years from now? - Razengan
Assuming current rate of progress, a few leaps, and no global regressions&#x2F;cataclysms.<p>Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19420977
======
Razengan
• AR glasses displaying a persistent and globally-shared layer of artificial
reality superimposed on everything, as in the anime Dennou Coil [0]

• Said glasses gradually decorated with charms, frills and accessories which
leads to basically everyone walking around in fashionable masks [1] that also
happen to thwart mass surveillance.

• Development of sleep trackers and ergonomic beds culminating in "smartbeds"
or "sleep pods" that perform medical checkups, nutrient injection and body
repair, to basically rejuvenate a person enough to not need sleep for a few
days at a time.

[0]
[https://myanimelist.net/anime/2164/Dennou_Coil](https://myanimelist.net/anime/2164/Dennou_Coil)

[1]
[http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=face+mask+fashion](http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=face+mask+fashion)

------
externalreality
My vision of the future of technology is one where old technology is reused,
and recycled. I wouldn't mind using repurposed 50 year old storage devices if
they still work. I would love to see interface tech that allows me to use 30
year old salvaged monitors.

From a software perspective, I would imaging that computers would do a lot
more to help validate the intentions of human programmers and that computers
will do a lot of the programming themselves.

I would like to see almost all tech powered by renewable sources.

Material science - plastic and other horrible materials should be done away
with. I actually think we have gone backwards with respect to materials
producing virtually indestructible waste material that poisons our water and
air.

------
kgwxd
Everything is closed source, centralized, designed for obsolescence, required
to access basic necessities, always on, always tracking and always
advertising, even though you pay 238 Big Brother Coin for it every month.

~~~
PereDamienOmen
That... or sticks and stones.

~~~
PereDamienOmen
Oops... I didn't read the assumptions.

------
Cheyana
Robots everywhere, as in “I, Robot” (the movie).

And so much automation on the software side, so administrative tasks that are
done today? Yeah, ALL of those jobs will be gone. Including jobs that create
the automation.

